# record keeping



## marlowmanor (Oct 10, 2012)

Since we about to start the breeding adventure and all that jazz, we need to start keeping records on our does and the rest of the herd. So first I want to know how everyone else does it. Right now I have been doing some of it by memory and other things I have been trying to put on the calendar (like hoof trimming). I had to go back in my journal to figure out when I trimmed hooves last then wrote down on the calendar what would be 3 months from that date to do hooves again. I was going to do the same for when we do the CDT shots when we move the goats to the new area since they are due for their yearly booster anyway. Problem with using the calendar is that we throw them away when we are done with them and have even had a time when we don't even have a calendar at the house.

I was planning to have a paper version of records, and one on the computer as well. I know Elevan had a book out for the goat record keeping but I can't find it now. So what all do I need to keep a record of? I was figuring on doing when hooves were trimmed, shots were given, wormings, breeding dates, kidding dates and information on each kidding. What else would I need to keep records of? Does anyone have a good site to keep records on or forms that I could print out to use as a template?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 10, 2012)

I have what I think is pretty good, at least for me. I'll PM it to you later.


----------



## marlowmanor (Oct 10, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> I have what I think is pretty good, at least for me. I'll PM it to you later.


I thought you had posted it on another thread before but it's not there anymore.


----------



## SheepGirl (Oct 10, 2012)

Here's what I use for my sheep...might be a little to much information for your needs (you want to breed mini goats for pets, right?), but the more info the better 

The two 'portrait' pages are printed front/back and the two 'landscape' pages are printed front/back and then are stapled together. I then have a filing system (I just use an old milk crate with hanging file folders) and the info pages of my current sheep go in one folder, the info pages of past sheep go in another. I also have a folder for 'mass' information, like barn records (one for each year for my lambing record), vaccinations, wormings, scrapie tag records, etc (even though all this information does go on each individual sheep's pages). I have yet another folder for financial info...like a balance sheet and invoices/receipts to keep track of everything.

But here's the individual sheep pages:


----------



## marlowmanor (Oct 10, 2012)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> Here's what I use for my sheep...might be a little to much information for your needs (you want to breed mini goats for pets, right?), but the more info the better
> 
> The two 'portrait' pages are printed front/back and the two 'landscape' pages are printed front/back and then are stapled together. I then have a filing system (I just use an old milk crate with hanging file folders) and the info pages of my current sheep go in one folder, the info pages of past sheep go in another. I also have a folder for 'mass' information, like barn records (one for each year for my lambing record), vaccinations, wormings, scrapie tag records, etc (even though all this information does go on each individual sheep's pages). I have yet another folder for financial info...like a balance sheet and invoices/receipts to keep track of everything.
> 
> ...


Lots of good information there. Yes we are breeding for pet, animals pretty much. Not doing registered animals.


----------

